# Ein in PS erstelltes Logo in Kurven umwandeln?



## Grobekelle (23. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich muss ein in PS erstelltes Logo in Kurven umwandeln,
ich habe leider kein Illustrator und wüsste nicht wie ich es in Photoshop realisieren könnte. Leider bin ich auch im Umgang mit dem Pfadwerkzeug sehr ungeschickt. 
Ich habe bereits versucht, die Auswahl des Logos in ein Pfad umzuwandeln, was auch relativ gut funktioniert, nur sind dabei die Rundungen des Kreises etwas unförmig geworden. Hat jemand ein Rat wie ich es auf einfachster Weise realisieren könnte?
Währe wirklich sehr dankbar.

Gruß 

Grobekelle


----------



## Frezl (23. Juli 2009)

Falls du keine passende Software zur Hand hast, dann versuchs doch mal damit: http://vectormagic.com/home

Falls dein Logo nicht zu detailliert ausgearbeitet ist, kommst du damit zu vernünftigen Ergebnissen ;-)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Grobekelle,

kein Grund, Doppelthreads zu eröffnen. Ich habe dein erstes Gesuch bereits in die Stellenangebote verschoben.
Eventuell bekommst du dort Hilfe. Ansonsten kannst uns auch deinen bisherigen Fortschritt zeigen
und wo du nicht mehr weiterkommst, so dass wir gezielt weiterhelfen können.

Grüße


----------



## Grobekelle (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe jetzt nach langem hin und her mit dem Zeichenstift den Pfad gezeichnet in Illustrator, wie bekomme ich diesen nun ausgefüllt?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich empfehle dir, mal folgende Grundlagentutorials durchzuarbeiten, die im Grunde alle wesentlichen Fragen beantworten dürften:


Arbeiten mit Adobe Illustrator - Teil 1
Arbeiten mit Adobe Illustrator - Teil 2
Arbeiten mit Adobe Illustrator - Teil 3
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Grobekelle (24. Juli 2009)

So alles erledigt jetzt bleibt nur noch ein Problem wie bekomme ich dieses Zeilensymbol (Absatzmarke) ausgeblendet welches man auch unter diversen Textverarbeitungsprogrammen kennt ( umgekehrtes p) ?


----------



## Grobekelle (24. Juli 2009)

Google ist dein Freund, habs gefunden.... 

Danke für den Verweis zu den Tutorials werde es mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juli 2009)

Schau mal unter Schrift => verborgene Zeichen einblenden.


----------

